# 4dtv



## Satelittefreak (Jun 16, 2002)

I would first like to take some time and say hello to everyone. Second I was wondering if this is the same site as the old dbsdish.com i use to subscribe to this site? I currently have directv,dishnetwork and cable and i just cant stand the 3 and a half second delay from cable to the dish. I am thinking about getting 4dtv or cband to eliminate this problem someone told me with 4dtv there is no delay?:blush: :blush:


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The successor to the site you mention is WWW.dbsforums.com, however many of the members do frequent this site.

4dtv does have a delay, but your cable company may be receiving its signal from 4dtv, making the delay appear to be non existant.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hello Satellitefreak and welcome to DBSTalk.Com :hi: 

Basically Dish Network and DirecTV have the delay because the signals have to make an extra trip up to a satellite and back down again. Then there are also other delays like signal compression and what not.

You local cable company gets theirs signals from the same source as Dish Network and pass them directly to you with very little delay time. If you go with 4DTV, will still see a very slight delay between cable and C-Band.

I don't quite understand why the delay bugs you. Do you watch cable and satellite at the same time?

C-Band is definitely a better way to go in channel selection and picture quality but it's also much more expensive to purchase and maintain.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Delay is a factor if you try and simulcast something from the radio to go with TV like Chick on KLAC and the NBC picture. You need the backhaul feed for this to work or else Chick is ahead of the picture.


----------

